# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Profiel werkstuk interview Overgewicht

## profielwerkstuk

Hoi allemaal,

Wij maken ons profielwerkstuk een tijdschrift waarin wij graag een interview willen hebben met mensen die een dieet volgen en wat de ervaringen en effecten zijn.

1. Wat was uw voornaamste reden om te beginnen met afvallen?

2. Welk(e) dieët(en) heeft u gevolgd en welke volgt u nu?

4. Hoelang bent u al aan het dieëten?

5. Bent u tevreden over de effecten die u tot nu toe ziet?

6. Vindt u dat er vanuit de samenleving meer aandacht moet worden besteed aan (de gevolgen van) overgewicht?

7. Vindt u dat professionele zorg bij afvallen vergoed zou moeten worden door de zorgverzekeringen?

Alvast bedankt voor het invullen, het zou ons heel erg helpen!

Groetjes Lucia en Eva

----------


## sietske763

ik wil jullie met alle liefde helpen........heb letterlijk alle dieeten wel gedaan,
maar ik kan geen link vinden met de vragen.......zodat je het anoniem kan doen en gestructureerd.

----------


## profielwerkstuk

Oké heel erg bedankt! Het e-mail adres waar het heen gestuurd kan worden is: 

[email protected]

----------


## sietske763

dus de bovenstaande vragen moet ik dan evt beantwoorden.....
vreemd....normaal is alles in een enquete verwerkt.....en wordt er van te voren vermeld hoeveel tijd het in beslag neemt....
dit is niet erg handig en onoverzichtelijk....en niet gestructureerd, 1 van deze vragen kan dus wel 10 min. duren....

op deze wijze doe ik denk ik toch niet mee................sorry

----------


## Sylvia93

Jullie oproepje is verplaatst naar het juiste topic nu. Het eenmaal plaatsen van een berichtje is genoeg, de ander is dus ook verwijderd.

@ Sietske,
Een profielwerkstuk wordt op de middelbare school gemaakt, het betreft hier dus scholieren. Deze zijn niet zo goed thuis in de verschillende programma's die tegenwoordig door studenten en onderzoekers gebruikt worden om enquêtes te houden. 

Ook voor de anderen:
Dit is een interview welke zelf bedacht wordt door de scholieren, het betreft hier dus geen officieel onderzoek, de antwoorden worden gebruikt om te verwerken in een profielwerkstuk.

Meiden, ontzettend veel succes met het profielwerkstuk!

----------


## sietske763

ok, dank je syl

----------

